# Handel's Messiah - And He Shall Purify



## jason4445 (Dec 19, 2010)

And He Shall Purify

Malachi 3: 3
And He shall sit as a refiner and purifier of silver: and He shall purify the sons of Levi, and purge them as gold and silver, that they may offer unto the Lord an offering in righteousness

The sons of Levi - These had been first the leaders in degeneracy, the corrupters of the people by their example and connivance.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XDUWtwuzQiA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XDUWtwuzQiA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

